# Stephen King's It Remake



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like they want to remake It into a 2 part movie adapted by Cary Fukunaga 




i was scarred as a child for a long time after watching the original miniseries had a fear of clowns. lets see how good this one is


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2012)

There's been talk about the remake for quite a while now. In fact, I believe there was even a thread about the remake in the Theatre some time ago.

_It_ is actually next on my to-read list, since there was so much cut out from the miniseries, and from what I hear, things that will probably never make it to screen. I'm fine with a full movie though, I just hope they do a good job with it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2012)

oh okay i thought there was no thread just found it by accident i will probably see it see how it compares to the book and movie. like i said i was scarred of clowns because of the original one until i got older and got the courage to read the book an dit was more gruesome then the series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> There's been talk about the remake for quite a while now. In fact, I believe there was even a thread about the remake in the Theatre some time ago.
> 
> _It_ is actually next on my to-read list, since there was so much cut out from the miniseries, and from what I hear, things that will probably never make it to screen. I'm fine with a full movie though, I just hope they do a good job with it.



To be perfectly honest, most of what will never make it onto the screen will have to do with Beverly...and for those who've read the book you know exactly what i'm talking about.


So long as we get the scenes with Patrick Hocksetter i'll be okay. I am wondering if they're going to tackle the whole Pennywise being a evil space monster thing as well


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

Re-cast Curry.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

PENNYWISE!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuLkQMQBZA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Re-cast Curry.



Curry while not a perfect Pennywise was probably the best part of the original special.

Who would you choose  by the way


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fassbender.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2012)

Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never seen this movie, but all of my cousins, a lot of my friends and almost every gf I've had have a fear of clowns because of this movie.

I'm now 25, will I like the old movie or get scared? Movies like Jason, Texas Chainsaw, Halloween don't really frighten me, just make me jumpy. Movies like the Grudge, the Ring and Insidious freak me out though.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2012)

Kuya said:


> I've never seen this movie, but all of my cousins, a lot of my friends and almost every gf I've had have a fear of clowns because of this movie.
> 
> I'm now 25, will I like the old movie or get scared? Movies like Jason, Texas Chainsaw, Halloween don't really frighten me, just make me jumpy. Movies like the Grudge, the Ring and Insidious freak me out though.



Depends. do you have a particular fear of clowns? if not the movie probably won't scare you, unles your a kid

the book is another story thoguh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2012)

Stephen King's It was scary when I saw it as a child.  I bet it isn't nearly as scary to me now.  Don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2012)

I watched this when I was younger. I have a terrible memory so correct me if I am wrong but wasn't there a shower scene where the clown was like looking up through the drain or something? I was so scared in the shower for awhile after that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I watched this when I was younger. I have a terrible memory so correct me if I am wrong but wasn't there a shower scene where the clown was like looking up through the drain or something? I was so scared in the shower for awhile after that.



The scene in the showers with eddie, involed Pennywise making the shower heads grow longer and the drain lengthining so that he could fit his entire body through...and from what I remember basically nothing else as I think the scene ends as it zooms in on Pennywise and Eddie screaming in fear.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 8, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> The sscene in the showers with eddie, involed Pennywise making the shower heads grow longer and the drain lengthining so that he could fit his entire entire body through...and from what I remember basically nothing else as I think the scene ends as it zooms in on Pennywise and Eddie screaming in fear.



So my memory has kept the fear etched deep inside of me all of these years


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

tim curry was creepy i wonder who could play the clown.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 9, 2012)

The book is more than 1000 pages long and a chunk of that is effectively unfilmable. Even Bill's little brother's death is much more horrific in the book because unlike the first live adaptation they don't leave the bloody and insanity details to the imagination.

Two films sounds good though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2012)

They can't ever really do the ending to the books. Just...well can't haha. But I'd love to see a more serious remake. The book is one of my fave books of all time.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2012)

It can't be any worse than the original.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 9, 2012)

too much is unfilmable or damn near unfilmable. this book goes to dark places.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah the book had really grusome part doubt they will be added


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2012)

What's so gruesome in the book? SPOILZ ME!!

btw, no one can be creepier than Curry. NO ONE.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What's so gruesome in the book? SPOILZ ME!!



Off the top of my head:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bill's little brother goes instantly insane from Pennywise shifting his face before being killed by spraying the sidewalk red with his ripped arm stump. We know this because there was a witness to the latter.
Patrick Hockstetter, a book-only disturbed kid who suffocated his own little brother, is maimed by flying giant leeches from Pennywise, one of them even sucks his eye out until it bursts.
In one of the biggest cases of TMI ever, Bowers and his friends circle jerk in one scene.
Speaking of Bowers, Beverly kicks him in the nuts so hard at one point, that a bloody spot covers his pants crotch and he has to be dragged around by his friends when chasing Beverly, because he was so far gone he prioritized bitch choking over his own genitals.
Speaking of Beverly, she was almost raped by her father when he suspected she wasn't a virgin anymore. She also drank liquid shit from the sewers when deceived by Pennywise (this was changed to blood in the live iirc).
Beverly had sex with the rest of the Losers below Derry, and I'm not talking about them grown up. I could try to give better context, but nah.
Beverly's dickhead husband beat up a friend of Beverly to extract information about where she went to. Stephen King would refine his misogynistic monster craft with later novel Rose Madder.
But all's well because Beverly's dickhead husband had a case of brain and gore bleeding out from his head orifices after witnessing Pennywise's true form. This almost happened to Bill in the book climax.
One of the friends of Bowers had his head ripped off from his shoulders by a Pennywise turned Frankenstein monster. This is one of the parts where I think the live version was better (flying sewer spaceship of nom).
This is more awesome than gruesome to me since the carnage isn't shown, but in the book Pennywise doesn't do that shy "goad institutionalized Bowers into escaping on his own" thing but actually breaks into the asylum to break him out in the night. A patient spots him and sees him as his top-of-head-removed mother, and the security guard sees him as an above 2 meters tall clown with a red-eyed doberman head because he was afraid of that breed of dog. Pennywise killed him in that form.




Not gruesome, but the inclusion of the Turtle and It's true nature (which were almost completely absent from the original live version) could change the perceived tone of the movies (by adding some cosmic fantasy), depending on how it's presented.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2012)

A new version of the one thing that scarred me for life. 

Should be interesting, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 9, 2012)

The original scared the crap out of me as a child. Thinking back to it, it still scares me. I haven't watched it since back then but I tried to read the book and I think I made it half way through before I had to stop. I'll go watch it if it ever gets released and hopefully it will stay true to the book as much as possible.


----------



## Okami (Jun 10, 2012)

Hoh, That's interesting. I think the Original Movie is hard to top.
Tim Curry was just too perfect.
Though.. Cary Fukunaga, he's good in to make such kind of Movies.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, Cary Fukunaga knows his work. His recent Version of Jane Eyre was very atmospheric and dark, stunnung visuals. This man could do it right. It's hard to top the Original Pennywise though :-/  Who will do the new one? Let's wait and see, my Body is ready ;D


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> PENNYWISE!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuLkQMQBZA4[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't see It until I was 22/23 and I was glad I had not seen it earlier as a child.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2012)

PENNYWISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 10, 2012)

Losers below Derry?


----------



## Bart (Dec 14, 2014)

An important thread


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Losers below Derry?



The crew of kids are called the Losers. 

TBH I enjoyed the movie but the book is my all time favorite book ever. I really hope this lives up to it. If not, I'll be okay, as long as it feels closer to the book than the movie version. Some dark and twisted shit. Only book to make me scared some haha.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2014)

I still do not understand in what was Stephen King thinking when he wrote the stuff with beverly... if you read the book you know what I mean. 
seriously how old where they? like 13?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 15, 2014)

Bitches don't know 'bout the ritual of CHUD.

Or the preteen gangbang.

Or the Entity in the Sewers being the physical avatar of a Lovecraftian deity that exists beyond space and time, and its physical shell entered reality through a crack in the sky in the Late Cretaceous. 

The novel went places, man.



Suigetsu said:


> I still do not understand in what was Stephen King thinking when he wrote the stuff with beverly... if you read the book you know what I mean.
> seriously how old where they? like 13?




Old Magic. Deep Magic. Kids today don't understand.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2014)

I found the reasoning strong enough for the orgy. I didn't find it all that gross but probably because I know 10-11 year olds now days having sex so meh haha


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2014)

These squeamish sensibilities are entirely a construct of our convoluted 21st century value systems, I can assure you. The sex scene in this book serves a purpose in the plot. It's the only kind of magical ritual that could maintain the bond between the Losers, and help them retain a small portion of their memory of this day. The Ageless Stranger tried to erase their memory in an effort to protect itself from their _Ka-Tet_ so they wouldn't come back and try to finish it off. Mike Hanlan staying behind in Derry helped even more. Since he resisted the urge to leave the town, also planted by the Stranger, he was able to remember everything.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2015)

Welcome Will Poulter


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2015)

theeee fuuuuuu


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm actually looking forward to this. I just finished my S1 True Detective re-watch last month.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 1, 2015)

If some posters don't know, the director dropped out about a week ago. Project is off (basically).


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2015)

Sucks that this project seems to be canceled


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 1, 2015)

Remake


I am tired of hearing that word already. Fuck hollywood really.


----------

